# no spark ?



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello

ok. this is my first small engine ,im a pro in cars. but boy did i screw up this small engine... please help me my wife is laughing at me 

I did a full tune up on my ariens 1972 6 hp (h60 engine). when i adjusted the megneto coil. i forgot to thighten the bolts. engine ran perfectly untill the magneto hit the magnet and everything flew appart. i found a new magneto plate, replaced the points. but now no spark ? i replaced the coil with the one from the ''broken'' magneto. and still nothing ??

if the condenser was bad there would be spark but the points would get screwed up i think ? i think i replaced all the wires right, the magnet is still there. i dont see any other way a magnet can fail ?

anything im missing here ? i need to get this thing running, there a snowstorm warning in 3 days. 

fyi. my finger is getting better  (see push start it like a car thread i started about a week ago )

thanks for your help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the magnet you are talking about where is that located. because they can fail if broken. it helps to post pic's.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

the magnet is on the flywheel. it doesnt seem broken. a screwdriver still sticks to it... i guess what your mean is if it'scracked it will do a North, south north south pattern as it passed by the magneto.... ill go check that out right now... be back in a couple of minutes


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

nope. magnet is not cracked.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

the flywheel on mine is exactly like this one. exept that the flywheel has a ringgear.

Tecumseh 30555 Flywheel NO Ring Gear Cast Iron | eBay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post some pic's of this situation so I can get a better handle on this. I will see if BROTHER GRUNT is gracing us with his mind today.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

old_el_paseo said:


> Hello
> 
> i replaced the coil with the one from the ''broken'' magneto. and still nothing ??
> 
> if the condenser was bad there would be spark but the points would get screwed up i think ? i think i replaced all the wires right, the magnet is still there.


The coil from the broken magneto had spark before as far as you know?
And you need a good condenser for proper spark.
You might have to replace with new and make sure the magnet is where it was originally as they were glued. Good Luck


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Magnet does not seem to have moved. the coil had a perfect spark before ''accident''. and right now theres no spark at all ? i dont get it, this system is so simple...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

check the plug. or try a different one


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Did you lightly sand the new points and gap to .20 during installation. I like to set the gap at .21 as they will close slightly when the screw is tightened.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to post pictures of your engine as stuff like yours in this case doesn't do any good.

_"I replaced the coil with the one from the ''broken'' magneto. and still nothing ??"_

I think the question was if this second coil was a known good coil or not.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello old el paseo. Here is a link to a thread concerning points operation and correct wire placement. It is easier for you to read our conversation than to retype all the information. As you said, it is a pretty simple setup as long as everything is in it's proper place. I "believe" the condenser prevents arching of the points and you should still have spark with a bad condenser.I hope this helps.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0889-ariens-922008-5hp-tecumseh-no-spark.html


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks. Ill check that out tomorrow. It cant be a complicated problem theres like 4 wires in there. Maybe there was just a bad connection or bad wire. It is a 40 year old machine. Anybody know the capacitor value (uf and voltage).i could just replace it and pass all new wires.
My opinion is do it well so you only do it 1 time.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You may have sheared the flywheel key when your explosion occurred. This would throw your timing off. Also, note the two screws that hold the magneto assy to the block. If your plate slipped out of position, no spark. MH


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

I see the wire going to the carb is a "kil switch". When i was installing it the pin broke so i just screwed the wire to the carb mounting bolt. I thought it was just a ground wire... I guess i should just unhook it to see if theres a spark. I guess the switch grounds that wire to stop spark. Thus,stopping engine.... Hmmm dont i feel stupid right now.... Ill try tomorrow. My wife is sleeping.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

that's it, you grounded out the spark. that kill switch wire only grounds when the carb throttle plate is moved to the closed-off position, otherwise it is ungrounded so there is spark and the engine runs


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah. that's what i figured when i read ''carb kill switch''. ill try it again today with the wire ungrounded and fix the connector. as i said, i know a lot about cars, but this is my first work on small engines.

thanks for your help. ill update what happens later today

Hope it works. the snowstorm should be here tomorow, i gotta get this to work.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

ok. now i got a spark. i just need to adjust timing. i guess that to do it right i have no choice but to remove the engine head and use the dial indicator method. my manual says thats it .08'' btdc


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

??? i tried to set the timing as my manual says. 
go to tdc and go back to -0.08'' and set points so that the contact breaks at that point.
weird but my cooil was at it's ''latest timing possible'' setting and it was at 0.08'' ? is this normal ?

and now when i start it it the recoil snaps back again...

engine will run but not perfect (i havent been able to set carburetor right, might be due to timing being too far back ??

why is the timing at its latest and recoil still snapping back ?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Again did you verify if you had a slightly sheared key which may play havoc with your timing and of course with your carb well adjusted. Good Luck


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

When i set the timing the flywheel was off and cylinder head removed. i find it weird that it was at its latest timing and i barely got the .08 btdc when the points opened ?

could the timing cam on the crank be in wrong position ?

the flywheel key is new, i could try another new one. but i didnt feel any loose when i installed the flywheel ?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't worry about the dial indicator...it's not necessary. Set your points at .020 at the highest point on the crankshaft cam. Run a clean piece of paper thru the breaker points several times to remove any film that may be present. Button her up and start her up. Once operational, tune the carb as best you can, concentrating on the high end first as this is your working rpm. If working with fixed jets, it is what it is. Your only adjustment will be on the throttle arm which will help you achieve 3600 rpm with no load. MH


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

but when i pull the cord it snaps back very violently. meaning the engine starts backwards. meaning timing is too soon. when i start it with a drill it starts. but runs poorly and eventually just backfires and dies.
tomorrow ill take everything apart (AGAIN). and check flywheel key.
but then again. im very tired of trying to solve this. maybe ill just take it to a shop and have them set timing,points and carb. then it will be good for a while.

i wish this was like a car, i just plug my laptop in and i see everything...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good Luck and next time your points gives you any trouble you should check for an electronic ignition system that sells for below $15.00.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Electronic ignition ? I like the sound of that. What do i need ? I guess i have to change flywheel ?
Im at my patience limit right now. I guess im ready to order this kit...
Thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the nova 2


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Makes for easier start with good spark.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

43128 said:


> the nova 2


 See this thread about the Nova II.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...intenance-forum/26241-tecumseh-quit-me-2.html


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice. That sure solves points and condenser maintenance. I have electronic ignition on my honda lawnmower. Dont even know what it looks like cause it always ran perfect !

If i can find the problem ill order it. Now im wondering if crank is somehow twisted or bent. Making timing impossible ?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Did you try closing the points gap to maybe .017 instead of .020?


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

next step is a stick of dynamite in the intake. that will blow the snow away !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or just be lazy and take the gas cap off, light it and let it burn to the ground. 
.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds fun. But where do i put my new engine after ?


----------

